# My Arowana loves crickets



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

I couldnt get the little bugger to eat cichlid pellets and the feeder guppies placed in the tank became his neighbors instead. But they did slowly disappear. Today i bought some crickets and that lil bit of topwater action drives him crazy.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

How big is your Arowana? How long have you had him! 
Awesome fish btw!! congrats


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

he is about 6 inches. I had him in a tank with my jack dempeys but had to move him to his own... Im thinking about getting a real big tank for him, but not sure if the better half will let me.


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

let me know if you ever need to find another home for him LOL.


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

ok


----------



## nitelife (Jul 5, 2008)

A really big home is what you need! These are great fish but sadly most of them end up on the floor from being in too small of a tank.(they like to jump). Good luck with him and talking your other half into a bigger tank


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

The arowana is up to large crickets every other day.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

crickets are usually easily accepted and appreciated by aros. i feed my aros crickets as well as freeze dried krill, super worms, shrimp, and MP as treats. however, you should keep trying to get them on pellets. usually hikari food sticks and sinking carnivore pellets will be the first ones accepted.


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

He has outgrown the crickets and I have been feeding him comets occasionally which I have filled up first and never gave him any sickly ones.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

id highly suggest weaning him off feeders asap. theyre just not good for them in the end. prepared foods are much better all around for their health and growth.


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

insects are gold for arowanas ur actually only supposed to feed juvy arowanas insects. young arowanas since there sight isnt the greatest yet dont like a lot of water movement because thats how they detect food so if a filteris disturbing water it will confuse the baby arowana which is relying on just instinct soon it will see better and the movement wont matter as much in the wild they probably wont eat small fish mostly jsut insects ive seen videos of them jumping up to branches for insects and oriental pictures show them grabbing dragonflies out of the air


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

JBarlak said:


> I couldnt get the little bugger to eat cichlid pellets and the feeder guppies placed in the tank became his neighbors instead. But they did slowly disappear. Today i bought some crickets and that lil bit of topwater action drives him crazy.


Arrowanas come from Amazonia or the Amazon River as people call it, and crickets, and other different bugs live there  So during the rainy season, Arrowanas feast on Crickets and many other bugs too by jumping up out of the water's surface. Although they do feast on other fishes during the dry season (if they can get to a nice deep pond or lake) so other than that, arrowanas feed on both fish and insects or spiders. Their mouths are so big that I hear they can eat Goliath Spiders. Whoo! I am an arachnophobic so I'm glad that they feast on spiders too


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

Go to youtube and search for arowana's and mice. there are a lot of people on there that buy live mice and drop them in the tank. They seem to love them.


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Post a vodeo k. I love arrowannas but they are kinda aggressive (I think) so I didn't get one to go with my gar.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

my arrowana was never aggressive, but we only had for a little bit before my baby oscar decided to eat him, even though the arrowana was twice the size of him.


----------



## MollyFry (Nov 18, 2006)

nitelife said:


> A really big home is what you need! These are great fish but sadly most of them end up on the floor from being in too small of a tank.(they like to jump). Good luck with him and talking your other half into a bigger tank


unfortunately this happened to us. It wasnt because the tank wasnt big enough but because he was a jumper and my daughter left the weight off the lid we had. We posted a video of him on youtube. He was a beauty but i think we will wait about getting another until we have a better lid for the aquarium 

YouTube - R.I.P. My Silver Arowana


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Awsome fish, beleived to bring good luck to a buisness, hence why many chinese resturantes have them. If i ever own my own buisness im 100% putting an aquarium with an arowana in it.


----------



## jyy (Feb 21, 2011)

They are awesome fish, I built a 8'x8' pond in my basement, just for them. You def. want to stay away from comets, as they swim and try to hide towards the bottom... which will cause your aro to get drop eye, it looks as it sounds. Work on pellets, they are great.


----------



## locutus (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a jardini and they are awesome fish.


----------



## pi-eyed (May 29, 2011)

flyin-lowe said:


> Go to youtube and search for arowana's and mice. there are a lot of people on there that buy live mice and drop them in the tank. They seem to love them.


Very bad practice to feed arowana mice!!!!! These fish have a problem digesting mammal meat. I feed my aros pellets, shrimp, crickets, and tilapia fillets. These fish require a varied diet but please hold the mice ..

----Chris


----------



## pi-eyed (May 29, 2011)

garfreak526 said:


> Post a vodeo k. I love arrowannas but they are kinda aggressive (I think) so I didn't get one to go with my gar.


 I have a 26" silver aro in with 2 florida gar and a spotted gar.. No issues at all.


----Chris


----------

